# Miniature Donkey Rope Halter



## MELODY_lV4 (Sep 8, 2021)

*Miniature donkey soft yacht rope halter is made by hand in the U.S.A. Each halter comes with a matching six-foot lead line, brass screw-on snap, black leather end stamped Donkey Whisperer Farm ®. No metal, even to finish the halter as the ends are melted. Built to last will hold its value longer than other halters and leads. Order **Donkey Whisperer Farm ®*

*Donkey Whisperer Farm ® rope halters are made specifically for donkeys! *Our halters with matching lead lines are designed to work together as a powerful training tool. The halter, lead line, unique brass snap, and leather popper are created for perfect pressure and release and the brass screw-on snap can be used as a compassionate correction device. The lead line is 6ft long, made to send the donkey into the stall, pasture, or trailer and turn-around take the halter off. 

In-stock colors to choose from are black, forest green, red, rainbow, turquoise, neon orange, blue, passion purple, and coral pink. 

*Dirty?*

Wash in a bucket of warm soapy water and let dry. Yacht rope will never mold or frail.


----------

